# Halloween Jokes



## white page (Oct 29, 2009)

*Q. What did the skeleton say to the vampire?  A. You suck.

**Q. Why didn't the skeleton dance at the party?  A. He had no body to dance with.

**Q. Who was the most famous French skeleton?  A. Napoleon bone-apart 

**Q. What's it like to be kissed by a vampire?  A. It's a pain in the neck.

**Q. Why does Dracula wear patent leather shoes?  A. Sandals don't look good with his tuxedo.

**W. Why do ghosts like to ride elevators?  A.it raises their spirits.*


----------



## Eye Stigmata (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm going to give those a mixture of "groan" and "haha...ha"

:2thumbs:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 31, 2009)

Q: What does a skeleton say when he wants to eat? 
A: Bone appetit!


----------



## SilentNinja (Oct 31, 2009)

hehe! :lol:

Why didn't the skeleton cross the road?
Coz he had no guts!!!

What do ghosts serve for dessert?
Ice Scream!!!

Why do witches fly on brooms?
Coz vaccum cleaners cords arent long enough!! LOL

When is it bad luck to meet a black cat?
When your a mouse! 

Why don't skeletons like parties?
They have no body to dance with


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 1, 2009)

*Little Johnny's Halloween*

Little Johnny was on a park bench stuffing all of his Halloween candy in his mouth. An old lady came over and said. "Son, don't you know that eating all of that candy will rot your teeth, give you acne, and make you sick?" 

"My grandfather lived to be 105 years old!" replied Johnny. 

"Did he eat five candy bars at a sitting?" the old lady retorted. 

"No," said Johnny, "but he minded his own freakin' business."


----------

